# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Stoli i dashurisë

## pranvera bica

Mbremje!Mbremje e bukur vere,ku njerzit shetisin te  gezuar,krah per krah me bashkeshortet,shoket, shoqet e miqte.
Kisha vendosur me ne fund te dilja edhe une.Isha e trishtuar,e lene mbas dore,e braktisur pasi i dashuri im kishte vendosur te 'divorcohej' nga une!
Arsyeja?Kot.Kot fare,dashuria jone shteroi,mjaft u dashuruam,tani dua te jem i lire,te jetoj jeten time si dua une,pra dua te jem i lire...
C'paradoks?! U mundova te kerkoj arsye objektive,te me mbushte mendjen se ku kisha gabuar,s'isha ne nivelin e duhur a ku s'i isha pergjigjur deshirave te tij por me kot...
I dashuri im ishte  i vendosur qe dashuria jone ishte zbehur, ishim ftohur dhe nuk mund te vazhdonim me...
Eh!  C'mund te beja une?Me cfare  mund te kundershtoja une?Me forcen e vajzes?
Me forcen e atyre qindra e qindra vajzave qe braktisen si pa gje te keq nga te dashurit e tyre?A mendojne ata valle se cfare bejne?Po ata vyshkin me qindra lule,petalet e te cilave i rrezojne ne toke ku thahen e shkelen me kembe nga mijera udhetare te ndryshem...
U  bera shume pesimiste,shoqet me qendronin prane duke pare trishtimin tim te madh, me benin moral duke me thene se akoma kisha gonxhe te pacelura  dhe do te lulzonin perseri...
Arriten t'me mbushnin mendjen per te dale dhe une shetitje ne bulevardin e bukur te endrave te mija...
Dola nga konvikti,hyra ne bulevard por nuk mund te perqendrohesha dot.Nuk ktheja pershendetjet qe merrja nga shoket e shoqet ndoshta dhe nga te afermit e mi te cilet habiteshin nga indiferentizmi im...Por mendja ime punonte vetem ne nje vend.
A do ta shihja valle ate? A do te merrja pershendetjen e tij?O ZOT!Si do ta dalloja e prisja silueten e tij qe s'e kisha pare prej kohesh? Ne nje segment te caktuar te bulevardit,prane parkut te bukur te rinise,te dashurise time ,une ecja e ecja dhe pa pritur kthej koken  majtas per t;u perqendruar tek nje stol...
Uh c'zagushi e madhe ishte sonte!!Nata ose mbremja me mire ishte e qete, e fresket,ajri shume i paster, por une paskam nje siklet  shume te madh...Rrahjet e zemres m'u shtuan dhe kembet i hidhja instiktivisht.Ato drejtoheshin vetem majtas per te arritur tek i bukuri stol ku ishin shlodhur me qindra here ne nete si kjo  me hene por edhe ne nete me shi e bore...
Eh i dashur!Po ate nate kur tufani uturinte rreth  parkut , te kujtohet,ne te dy te ulur tek ky stol e sfidonim ate dhe ashtu te perqafuar , te dashuruar, qeshnim te lumtur!  Esfidonim ate sepse krahet e tu te fuqishem me shtrengonin fort fort dhe nuk kishte tufan qe te na ndante..
Te pakten keto fjale degjoja nga goja juaj ne ato nete magjikeHedh syte tek stoli yne dhe ...Oh per cudi,per ironi te fatit tim shoh Ate...po,po ate te dashurin tim.Ferkoj syte se mos kushedi me jane veshur syte nga sikleti qe kam dhe mbledh forcat e perqendrohem...Nuk eshte alibi,eshte Ai ,po,po,dhe jo vetem...Ja pra kushqenka arsyeja e ndarjes sone,ja pra kush qenka ne mes qe dashuria jone u zbeh.Ja pra ,nje dashuri e re paska pushtuar zemren e zemres sime.
Eshkreta zemer!Po si mund ta duroje kete gje valle?
Dhe tani vertet ndjej nje keputje te pergjithshme,nje humbje ekuilibri dhe i varem shoqes sime ne krah...
Kjo ishte goditja ime e dyte...Kjo ishte ...ishte vdekja ime.Me dukej sikur te gjithe yjet e qiellit po binin para syve te mi.Po kush ishte valle ajo ze zuri vend ne zemren tende?E,  kushdo qofte,eshte dikushi,dikush me e afte se mua qe pushtoi te dashurin tim.
Lufte ndjenjash,lufte mendimesh, hamendjesh e pse jo xhelozie...Eh ! E keputur,e vrare,e rraskapitur mendoj.A do te kete jetegjatesi kjo dashuri apo prape ne brendesine dhe jetegjatesine e saj do te kete zhgenjim? Do te kete tradheti  dhe nje e trete do te zere vend ne zemren e tij?Mos nje trete e kat.... do ulet tek stoli yne?Mos i dashur mos keshtu.I  dashur stol me thuaj,premtimet qe me bente mua po ia transmenton asaj...Dhe ajo ,ashtu si une  e beson...
Me lendove,me kepute pa celur mire,me plagose zemren,por dije mire se nuk me humbe shpresen...
Diku ne kthim,degjoj tingujt e ne kenge nga dikush qe kishte ngritur zerin e magnetofonit,valet e te cilit nepermjet zerit melodioz te Manjola Nallbanit,percillnin tek une vargjet e preferuara...

.Dhe pranvera serish do t'vij
E do sjelle tjeter dashuri



 Pranvera Bica..

...

----------


## gjakushi

Mbremje!Mbremje e bukur vere,ku njerzit shetisin te gezuar,krah per krah me bashkeshortet,shoket, shoqet e miqte.
Kisha vendosur me ne fund te dilja edhe une.Isha e trishtuar,e lene mbas dore,e braktisur pasi i dashuri im kishte vendosur te 'divorcohej' nga une!

*
E lexova kete proze te shkurter te titulluar Stoli i dashurisë ! Dhe e rilexova! Per te venë ne shenjëzim nje jetë ndërthurrjesh te nje realiteti të ri, qe Pranvera Bica e ka theksuar. Ajo nuk e ka sterzgjatur me pershkrime qe te krijoje skena. Por ka nxjerr nje plage te madhe shoqerore te kohes qe ka emrin Divorc. Dhe me te ka bere nje tablo reqethese, ku mungojne faktet per nje largese te tille qe zbeh linjat e nje jete te gezuar, per hir te oreksit dhe shfrimit qe behet prezent ne perditëshmeri.

Ne kete udhekryq ku dalin sheshazi shqetesimet, dhembja. hidherimi, malli per t'u krijuar klimat e vazhdimesise , nuk jane paraqitje te nje rrenimi , por mbijetime se ka vend gjithmon per nje rirregullim, per nje tolerance, per nje jete shprese. Duke bere kete apel , tregimtarja behet pris i nje shtegu ku dominon arsyeja. E ne fund, nese, edhe pas gjithe kesaj nuk ka mundesi te bashkeveprimit, ajo nuk krijon anatemën por nje rrezatim shprese se:

Dhe pranvera serish do t'vij
E do sjelle tjeter dashuri


Kjo proze e shkurter, ka faktuar nje te vertete qe shumica nuk arrijne ta rrumbullaksojne as ne romane e novela! Sukses!*

----------


## pranvera bica

INDERUAR GJAKUSH!Shume faleminderit per vleresimet  prej kopetenti qe beni.Per njerez te talentuar si ju s'ka si te ndodhe ndryshe.Edhe njehere faleminderit nga zemra!

                                          Respekte per JU.

----------


## pranvera bica

Zoti i Botes dhe te gjitha udhet ku kalon  dashuria,jane plot me lule dhe me gjak!

Kam parasysh nje Eve dhe nje Adam!
Duheshin valle?Patjeter qe po!Vetem dy,dy persona te papersosur,me te mirat dhe te keqiat e tyre.Te mirat e tyre ishin keto...mgjse te kundert,ata erdhen ne kete jete,jetuan dhe menduan per shtimin e jetes,per shtimin e botes...
Te keqiat e tyre ,- te pabindur,u pelqen mendja,jo korekt ndaj premtimit qe i bene Zotit,Te plotfuqishmit,te cilit nuk i erdhi mire kur ata hengren'"Mollen e ndalueme"Pasojat:- ndeshkim maksimal.
E pra tani e kemi te qarte qe Bota e ka origjinen nga e bukura dashuri!Pa te  nuk do te kishte Bote te populluar...Nuk do te degjoheshin zerat gazmore te te vogelusheve ,te cilet mbushin te gjitha paralelet dhe meridianet...
Eh, e bukura jete donte te plotesohej me cdo gje te dobishme.Jeta e perjetshme.
Imagjinoj...Boten, Gjithesine ,gjithcka te perbere nga udhe e udhe te pafund. Dhe neper keto udhe  kudo ne malore e fushore farfurin e farfurin nje ndjenje e bukur,fluturon e kalon gjithe gezim nje mbretereshe,nje princeshe me  emrin '"Dashuri"
Lule e lule,asparagus e gladiola,luledele e menekshe e plot e plot te tjera  shoqerojne  keto udhe...Sa krenare,kryenece e koke lart jane.Lule shumengjyreshe,plot arome dhe ne mes tyre karroca e florinjte me te emblen dashuri siper,pershendet me dore cdo  zemer qe i hap zemren asaj!Kujt ? 
Dashurise pra!
E ,te kuptojne dhe jo,kur dashuron!
Ndoshta s'do nena,babai,motra,vellai.Per Zotin e Botes,per dashurine  derdhen shume e shume lot,flijohen plot,ndodhin tragjedi dhe si pasoje helmohen plot zemra,persinifikohen shume Romeo e Zhuliete.Dhe nga tragjedite e ndodhura, te bukurat udhe,ato te parat,mbushen edhe me gjak, sepse gazi dhe helmi jetojne bashke,plotesojne njera tjetren pra dashuria ka  embelsi,eshte e bukur e larmishme por ka edhe te tmerrshmen xhelozi,shkaterruesen qe i pershkon keto udhe  dhe ku gjen terren ze vend.Per pasoje shkakton edhe gjakderdhje dhe fillon e merr udhet...
Ja pra,kudo ku kalon dashuria,zanafilla e Botes celin lulet dhe shtohen lotet... thahen lulet e shterin lotet,skuqen fytyrat e skuqen udhet...
Eh ZOT I BOTES,ZOT I BOTES...

                                                                                            Pranvera  Bica.

----------


## gjakushi

*
Eh, e bukura jete donte te plotesohej me cdo gje te dobishme.Jeta e perjetshme.
Imagjinoj...Boten, Gjithesine ,gjithcka te perbere nga udhe e udhe te pafund. Dhe neper keto udhe kudo ne malore e fushore farfurin e farfurin nje ndjenje e bukur,fluturon e kalon gjithe gezim nje mbretereshe,nje princeshe me emrin '"Dashuri"*

*Ja pra,kudo ku kalon dashuria,zanafilla e Botes celin lulet dhe shtohen lotet... thahen lulet e shterin lotet,skuqen fytyrat e skuqen udhet...
Eh ZOT I BOTES,ZOT I BOTES...*


Te shkruash shkurt do kohe!
Proza poetike e Pranveres, e dendesuar me poetike te jep nje horizont gjeresie per te ndesh shume botekuptime. Aty meson per krijuesin, per te krijuarit. Per perkushtimin dhe ndjenjen. per ligjesine dhe ndalesat. Meson per emblemen e perjetshme qe te fal lumturine dhe vuajtjet e qe pa te nuk ka shije jeta. Pra, Pranvera, ka mbarshtruar temen e nje blerimi te madh, t'ua mesoje shtigjet perkujdesese atyre qe duan te kultivojne te perjetshmen dashuri!

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa nostalgji  me solli 'Stoli i dashurise" kur kalova ne ate qytet...

----------


## pranvera bica

Mendoni qe dashuria eshte origjina e botes?.

----------


## pranvera bica

> *
> Eh, e bukura jete donte te plotesohej me cdo gje te dobishme.Jeta e perjetshme.
> Imagjinoj...Boten, Gjithesine ,gjithcka te perbere nga udhe e udhe te pafund. Dhe neper keto udhe kudo ne malore e fushore farfurin e farfurin nje ndjenje e bukur,fluturon e kalon gjithe gezim nje mbretereshe,nje princeshe me emrin '"Dashuri"*
> 
> *Ja pra,kudo ku kalon dashuria,zanafilla e Botes celin lulet dhe shtohen lotet... thahen lulet e shterin lotet,skuqen fytyrat e skuqen udhet...
> Eh ZOT I BOTES,ZOT I BOTES...*
> 
> 
> Te shkruash shkurt do kohe!
> Proza poetike e Pranveres, e dendesuar me poetike te jep nje horizont gjeresie per te ndesh shume botekuptime. Aty meson per krijuesin, per te krijuarit. Per perkushtimin dhe ndjenjen. per ligjesine dhe ndalesat. Meson per emblemen e perjetshme qe te fal lumturine dhe vuajtjet e qe pa te nuk ka shije jeta. Pra, Pranvera, ka mbarshtruar temen e nje blerimi te madh, t'ua mesoje shtigjet perkujdesese atyre qe duan te kultivojne te perjetshmen dashuri!


Ja  pra e kupton qe Zanafilla e jetes eshte dashuria..Pa dashuri as Zoti nuk te ben shok e jo me njeriu.Faleminderit per vleresimet tuaja kopetente dhe respekte per te madhin Gjakush.

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa "Stola dashurie " kane bere te lumtur plot te rinj...?

----------


## Besoja

Një stol dashurie e vizitoj sa herë që shkoj në Berat.Ai qëndron akoma atje si për të më dëshmuar se nuk më ka harruar.E quanim stolin tonë në ato buzëmbrëmjet e bukura beratase.Eh sa keq na vinte kur na i zinte një çift po aq të dashuruar sa edhe ne.Ishte në një vënd pak më të errët se stolat e tjerë.Aty dhamë dhe lamë ato puthje të papërsëritëshme.Aty dashuria ekzistonte me tërë pasionin që mban brënda ajo fjalë.

----------

pranvera bica (20-06-2020)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Një stol dashurie e vizitoj sa herë që shkoj në Berat.Ai qëndron akoma atje si për të më dëshmuar se nuk më ka harruar.E quanim stolin tonë në ato buzëmbrëmjet e bukura beratase.Eh sa keq na vinte kur na i zinte një çift po aq të dashuruar sa edhe ne.Ishte në një vënd pak më të errët se stolat e tjerë.Aty dhamë dhe lamë ato puthje të papërsëritëshme.Aty dashuria ekzistonte me tërë pasionin që mban brënda ajo fjalë.


Shume bukur Beso!Ata stola jane deshmitare te atyre dashurive te bukura!

----------


## e panjohura

Une stolin tim te dashuris,mundem vetem ta endrroj,me mbeti ne veri,ishin te graviruara dy shkronjt nismetare.Gjithmone pyes veten:A thua qendron ai stol,apo u tret si dashuria ime???

----------


## pranvera bica

> Une stolin tim te dashuris,mundem vetem ta endrroj,me mbeti ne veri,ishin te graviruara dy shkronjt nismetare.Gjithmone pyes veten:A thua qendron ai stol,apo u tret si dashuria ime???


Zemra ime!Kurre mos qaj, kurre mos u hidhero,vetem kupto:-per te gjithe njerezit  jeta eshte nje komedi per te gjithe ata qe mendojne ,kurse tragjedi per  ata qe jetojne... Sado qe  ke qare per  te kaluaren...shpreso ne te ardhmen!Dashuri nga teta Vera!

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa stola dashurie ka tani ...deshmitare te dashurive te bukura?

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa stola ka deshmitare te dashurive te humbura...

----------


## pranvera bica

Kush mund t'na tregoje ndonje histori te bukur dashurie!

----------


## pranvera bica

Pjesa me e mire e vleres se njeriut nuk eshte trimeria por te qenet i matur!

----------


## gjakushi

> Kush mund t'na tregoje ndonje histori te bukur dashurie!



Meqense kjo thenie e te nderuares Pranvera me nxiti, ja e tregoj nje histori qe perderisa isha nde gjume ne mengjes, dicka me vinte si peshperitje. Përafersisht i sjell peshperimat e vargjeve!


*
O zot mos ma sill mengjesin.*

Kemi kohe te dy pa u pare
Si vemje malli po me bren
Por edhe ti nen carcafin e bardhe
Syte i mbyll e di ,po gjumi s'te ze.

Mendimi ndjek mallin e vrare
Si zog i goditur rrufeje
Mes endres vrapon si i marre
Dhe imazhin tim mban me vete

Dy trupa shtrire neper shtrat
Dy shpirtra vrapojne neper nate
O ,Zot, mos ma sill mengjesin
Keshtu mes endres lerme te vertitem.

*Te perqafoj nga larg!*

----------


## pranvera bica

> Meqense kjo thenie e te nderuares Pranvera me nxiti, ja e tregoj nje histori qe perderisa isha nde gjume ne mengjes, dicka me vinte si peshperitje. Përafersisht i sjell peshperimat e vargjeve!
> 
> 
> *
> O zot mos ma sill mengjesin.*
> 
> Kemi kohe te dy pa u pare
> Si vemje malli po me bren
> Por edhe ti nen carcafin e bardhe
> ...


Shume e bukur poezia!Te gjithe i lutemi zotit per gjera te vecanta e te bukura!Respekte Zoteri!

----------


## pranvera bica

Gezimet  qe ke ne rini,me kot i kerkon larg saj!

----------

